# 01 Pathfinder R50 Lift.



## Xxm16k2xx (Oct 17, 2008)

I got a 01 Pathfinder R50. And i want to lift it. Ive looked on alot of websites and cant find a body or a suspension lift. And im not trying to spend a ton of money on it. But i have a feeling that its going to cost a bit. Got any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

The R50 is a unibody frame with front struts and IFS... no body to lift. The best that's out there is a 2" suspension lift kit... no body lift kits for us.

4x4Parts.com has it: https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=435_437_341_8_443


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

2" springs (stiffer, not longer, so no more flex) and strut spacers are the only option without resorting to a subframe drop...here is mine with 2" lift springs from that site and a 1"strut spacer with 265/65R17 tires...


----------



## dynomax (Jan 2, 2011)

laxman0324 said:


> 2" springs (stiffer, not longer, so no more flex) and strut spacers are the only option without resorting to a subframe drop...here is mine with 2" lift springs from that site and a 1"strut spacer with 265/65R17 tires...



where did you get your strut spacers? 

How does it look with the +2" rear coils and 1" spaced front? I am thinking of going with the same as this instead of changing the front springs. I was actually torn between ome 1.75 and the AC 2" rears. Do you have any more pics, the ones you have are showing too much flex, I wanted to see it sitting levle.


----------

